# MKV Multi Function Steering Wheel Swap Airbag Light



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

I swapped my steering wheel in my 2006 MK5 Jetta and now have an airbag light that cannot be cleared. I *kept* the original dual stage airbag and changed the airbag harness to a multi-function steering wheel harness as the car originally did not have buttons.

Things that were installed:



Multi-Function Steering Wheel (from my 2009 Passat B6)
Instrument cluster from a 2006 GLI
Hi Line CCCM from 2006 Jetta
Single stalk cruise control


I swapped the steering wheel PRIOR to the Hi Line cluster and CCCM swap. Since the steering wheel swap I have had the airbag light on. It has stayed on after the cluster/CCCM swap (unrelated - just to clarify timeline).

At first, I thought that it was the clockspring (1K0 959 653 D) which I replaced with a new one (also D version). The new clockspring was purchased in the US from Keffer VW.

I also thought that it could have been the new airbag wiring harness so I purchased another new harness (both 1K0 971 584 L). Harnesses also purchased in the US from ECS Tuning/Autobarn Evanston VW respectively. 

My original steering wheel control module was 1K0 953 549 AH. According to Ross Tech's website, the D version clockspring is Type 2 and should work with the new steering wheel control module 1K0 953 549 CH (purchased from China through eBay).

All of the MFSW buttons work with the hi line cluster as does the horn. Cruise control works as well.

I hope that it is not the airbag. Could it be the steering wheel control module that came from China (1K0 953 549 CH)?


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is my Vag Com Scan:

Monday,19,November,2012,19:57:04:09303
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64)
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: 3VWSF71K26M625339 Mileage: 87830km/54575miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 N HW: Hardware No 
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 6698 
Revision: -------- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2292568
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 346C01E5571F38B8F5D

4 Faults Found:
006481 - Radiator Fan 2 (V177) 
P1951 - 002 - Movement Restricted / Jammed - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 85335 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:43:33

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1457 /min
Load: 31.8 %
Speed: 67.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 55.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V

001152 - Coolant Fan Control Circuit 1 
P0480 - 004 - Electrical Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 85449 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 13:18:07

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 682 /min
Load: 29.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 50.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.335 V

006480 - Radiator Fan (V7) 
P1950 - 002 - Movement Restricted / Jammed - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 86397 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:37:48

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1837 /min
Load: 38.8 %
Speed: 34.0 km/h
Temperature: 83.0°C
Temperature: 35.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

001041 - Secondary Air Injection System 
P0411 - 001 - Incorrect Flow Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 87724 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:06:40

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2164 /min
Load: 59.6 %
Speed: 24.0 km/h
Temperature: 8.0°C
Temperature: 9.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V

Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 EL HW: 09G 927 750 EL
Component: AQ 250 6F 0758 
Revision: 00H25000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7F061EC92ED92BE058F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 Q HW: 1K0 907 379 Q
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00T12001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 40845D3513A79418615

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 DL
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 71E2C8F1688D4D90DEB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007660881
Coding: 95058E2700041500471400000F00000000097C035C00010C000000000000
Shop #: WSC 23328 444 52435
VCID: 71E2C8F1688D4D90DEB

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0401 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 23328 

1 Fault Found:
00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 16
Mileage: 87821 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
 ON 
Voltage: 13.60 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: User\5J0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5J0 919 475 A HW: 5J0 919 475 A
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H11 0005 
Revision: --H11--- Serial number: 32961218401682
Coding: 10810E
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA14SKxxx0000 001001
ROD: EV_EPHVA14SKxxx0000_SK35.rod
VCID: 336E02F99A113F80EC7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 E HW: 1K0 909 605 E
Component: 1S AIRBAG VW8R 024 6300 
Revision: 03024000 Serial number: 0037KD02E7D- 
Coding: 0012627
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2E58138DB9331268839

Part No: 1K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0003

1 Fault Found:
01587 - Igniter 2 for Airbag; Drivers Side (N250) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CH HW: 1K0 953 549 CH
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001131
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 7AF0EFDD35FB0EC86F1

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1212 
Coding: 0021203
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 30640DF5A3070498915

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 0233 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4540K103278118
Coding: EDA07F06400202001002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 69D2A091405DB55096B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K6 920 972 A
Component: IMMO VDD 1212 
Shop #: WSC 09110 444 59085
VCID: 30640DF5A3070498915

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 A
Component: RNS-MID H01 1140 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H8323074
Coding: 000004000400002C00
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234EF2B922F1AF001C7

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 100
Reset counter: 16
Mileage: 86752 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:41:06


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2339 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 36683BED41632AA8CB9

1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D04 1606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 326007FDAD0B3688E71

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AT HW: 1K0 959 433 AT
Component: 01 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900E880106083F0904050FF0080F0480A1A0
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 8200173DDD2BC608B71

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
00122 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light; Rear Left 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01111001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 7
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2339 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 377636E94669D3A0D0F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 A
Component: RNS-MID H01 1140 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H8323074
Coding: 000004000400002C00
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234EF2B922F1AF001C7

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 100
Reset counter: 16
Mileage: 86752 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:41:06


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2416 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 316208F1A80D0D909EB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2416 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 326007FDAD0B3688E71

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Why not compare Airbag harnes ? Take old one , check where wires going in, compare with new one. Also check if you insert correct yellow plug to the MFSW module.


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

Spacewalker said:


> Why not compare Airbag harnes ? Take old one , check where wires going in, compare with new one. Also check if you insert correct yellow plug to the MFSW module.


Thank you for your reply.

Regarding correct insertion: I double checked it. Goes in straight and clicks in. I did the MKVI steering wheel into my 2009 Passat but that was completely plug and play. No new modules, etc.

Regarding harnesses: They look the same (all yellow wires going into the connector...). This is the only MFSW airbag harness available for dual stage airbags.


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

I took the two steering wheel control modules apart and found the clockspring connector pins vary (circled in red). Could this be the issue? Do I need an older highline Steering Wheel Control Module?

1K0-953-549-AH (original, midline):










1K0-953-549-CH (new, highline):


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

It ended up being what I suspected in the post directly above. Steering wheel control module 1K0-953-549-CH is not backward compatible.

I re-installed the original 1K0-953-549-AH (midline) module and the airbag light went away after clearing it. Consequently, the steering wheel controls/lights do not work.

Anyone know of a highline steering wheel control module that works with the dual igniter clockspring (1K0-959-653-D) and single-stalk cruise control?

Thank you.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

You compared module, did you compare arirbag wires ? 

1st - what aribag wire did you use?
This same ?


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

I used the same (new) multi function harness 1K0 971 584 L with both steering wheel modules (1K0 953 549 AH and 1K0 953 549 CH). The harness is for dual stage airbags.

There is no airbag error code with the original steering wheel control module (1K0 953 549 AH). 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

Maloosheck suggested taking two pins from the original steering wheel control module (AH) and soldering them onto the new steering wheel control module (CH).

It appears older MKV cars with dual stage airbags/mfsw require 8 pins (full row) in the clockspring connection area.

Everything is in working order. No error codes are present.


----------



## ZinaVW (Apr 7, 2010)

So you solder 2 missing pins into new highline module ? Is it hard to complete ? 
got same problem , installed new highline module , all fine , but got airbag error igniter 2 driver side. 

thanks


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

It should take you about a minute or so. The missing spaces on the new highline module _already_ have solder in them.

Old module:

All you have to do is press your soldering iron against the back side of one of the pins on the old mid-line module. The pin will pop right out. It's merely heating the solder to loosen the pin. Repeat this step for another pin.

New module:

Now press the soldering iron against the solder on the 'pin-less' space on the new highline module while simultaneously placing the new pin onto the space on the circuit board. The best way to place the new pin onto the motherboard is by holding the pin with tweezers. Repeat this for the second pin. This is why you should have someone place the pins in while you keep the solder hot from the back.

As long as you do not burn the circuit board you will be fine. No need for new solder as solder is already present.


----------



## ZinaVW (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks , will try it . Im not really good in soldering


----------



## ZinaVW (Apr 7, 2010)

Got one more q: i have removed one part of black plastic module cover . 
Tried to remove other one , there pins would be visible , but didnt want to brake anything . how did you removed it ? it seems something holding it firmly. 
thanks


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

I suggest slowing tugging from the bottom right first (the place where you will add the new pins).

Slowly and 'evenly' (all around the board) start to separate the circuit board from the top plastic. It does take a little force but do not overdo it as you run the risk of breaking some of the flimsy pins.

For the soldering: I suggest asking a friend to help. You can focus on keeping the tip of the soldering iron on the solder in order to avoid burning the circuit board. Then your friend can add the tip (one by one) onto the empty spaces.


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

Do not keep the soldering iron on the solder for too long. You should only keep the soldering iron on the empty space with the solder (already on the board) for several seconds. That should be enough time for you to place the pin in.


----------



## ZinaVW (Apr 7, 2010)

All done and fitted . works perfect. thanks for all help.


----------



## KevinGepfeffert (Feb 11, 2015)

hi guys, 

a friend of me also tries to change the passat b6 steering-wheel to the of the golf6 gti/Gtd.

now we was looking in so many forums, and maybe this is the solution. but we're not so sure, so we're asking here.

The passat is builded in 2006, so it got a 2-stage airbad ; but the golf 6 have an 1-stage airbag.

the question is, is it enough to put the 2 pins on the 'steering wheel control module' ?

i hope its understandable; greetings from germany.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Let him, or you, post an Autoscan so we can see what modules you have fitted now?


----------



## KevinGepfeffert (Feb 11, 2015)

Donnerstag,22,Januar,2015,09:55:43:49673
VCDS -- Windows-basierter VAG/VAS-Emulator
VCDS Version: PCI 12.12.3.0
Datenstand: 20140904

Fahrzeug-Ident.-Nr.: WVWZZZ3CZ6EXXXXXX KFZ-Kennzeichen: 
Kilometerstand: 184570km Reparaturauftrag: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Fahrzeugtyp: 3C (3C0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 18 19 25 36 42 44 46 52 53 55 56 62
69 6D 72 77

Fahrzeug-Ident.-Nr.: WVWZZZ3CZ6EXXXXXX Kilometerstand: 184570km

00-Lenkwinkelsensor -- Status: i.O. 0000
01-Motorelektronik -- Status: i.O. 0000
02-Getriebe -- Status: i.O. 0000
03-Bremsenelektronik -- Status: i.O. 0000
08-Klima-/Heizungsel. -- Status: i.O. 0000
09-Zentralelektrik -- Status: i.O. 0000
15-Airbag -- Status: i.O. 0000
16-Lenkradelektronik -- Status: i.O. 0000
17-Schalttafeleinsatz -- Status: i.O. 0000
18-Standheizung -- Status: i.O. 0000
19-Diagnoseinterface -- Status: Fehler 0010
25-Wegfahrsperre -- Status: i.O. 0000
36-Sitzverst. Fahr. -- Status: i.O. 0000
42-Türelektr. Fahrer -- Status: i.O. 0000
44-Lenkhilfe -- Status: i.O. 0000
46-Komfortsystem -- Status: i.O. 0000
52-Türelektr. Beifahr. -- Status: i.O. 0000
53-Feststellbremse -- Status: i.O. 0000
55-Leuchtweitenreg. -- Status: i.O. 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Fehler 0010
62-Türelektr. hi. li. -- Status: i.O. 0000
69-Anhänger -- Status: i.O. 0000
6D-Heckklappe -- Status: i.O. 0000
72-Türelektr. hi. re. -- Status: i.O. 0000
77-Telefon -- Status: nicht angemeldet 0011

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 01: Motorelektronik Labeldatei: PCI\03G-906-018-BKP.clb
Teilenummer SW: 03G 906 018 CK HW: 03G 906 018 CK
Bauteil: R4 2.0l PPD1.5 G 9629 
Revision: --H15--- Seriennummer: VWZCZ000000000
Codierung: 0000078
Betriebsnr.: WSC 40631 150 59439
VCID: 70C0806163611A9E6BD-8025

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.
Readiness: Nicht Verfügbar

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 02: Getriebe Labeldatei: PCI\02E-927-770.lbl
Teilenummer SW: 02E 300 042 S HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Bauteil: GSG DSG 070 1127 
Revision: 04507000 Seriennummer: 00000602240476
Codierung: 0000020
Betriebsnr.: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 236ABF2DE217F106A6F-8076

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 03: Bremsenelektronik Labeldatei: PCI\3C0-614-095-C2.clb
Teilenummer SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Bauteil: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Seriennummer: 0667309425
Codierung: 0032037
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 30404061A3E15A9E2BD-8065

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 08: Klima-/Heizungsel. Labeldatei: PCI\3C0-907-044.lbl
Teilenummer SW: 3C0 907 044 AB HW: 3C0 907 044 AB
Bauteil: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0404 
Revision: 00050005 Seriennummer: 00000000000000
Betriebsnr.: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 61E6F525B88BA316F43-8034

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 09: Zentralelektrik Labeldatei: PCI\3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Teilenummer SW: 3C0 937 049 J HW: 3C0 937 049 J
Bauteil: Bordnetz-SG H37 1301 
Revision: 00H37000 Seriennummer: 00000005506764
Codierung: E70A8E6F01041A190B0000000F000000000B14435C0000
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 30404061A3E15A9E2BD-8065

Subsystem 1 - Teilenummer: 3C1 955 419 Labeldatei: PCI\1KX-955-119.CLB
Bauteil: Wischer VW461 001 0101 
Codierung: 00065493
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 

Subsystem 2 - Teilenummer: 1K0 955 559 T Labeldatei: PCI\1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Bauteil: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Codierung: 00405541
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 15: Airbag Labeldatei: PCI\3C0-909-605.lbl
Teilenummer SW: 3C0 909 605 J HW: 3C0 909 605 J
Bauteil: 04 AIRBAG VW8 029 2521 
Revision: 09029000 Seriennummer: 003A2P4ZFC6Q 
Codierung: 0012340
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2D7E5915B4D3377600B-8078

Subsystem 1 - Seriennummer: 6332MSME11110574 

Subsystem 2 - Seriennummer: 6342MSME10096169 

Subsystem 3 - Seriennummer: 6351HTS64IKA9LG2 

Subsystem 4 - Seriennummer: 6361HTS63IKUHPS2 

Subsystem 5 - Seriennummer: 00000000000000000

Subsystem 6 - Seriennummer: 00000000000000000

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 16: Lenkradelektronik Labeldatei: PCI\3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Teilenummer SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Bauteil: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Seriennummer: 3C9953507P 
Codierung: 0001312
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 2E7C5E19B9D54C6E391-807B

Subsystem 1 - Teilenummer: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Bauteil: E0221 002 0010

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 17: Schalttafeleinsatz Labeldatei: PCI\3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Teilenummer SW: 3C0 920 870 Q HW: 3C0 920 870 Q
Bauteil: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: V0033000 Seriennummer: 00000000000000
Codierung: 0005105
Betriebsnr.: WSC 59116 000 10485
VCID: 31464565A8EB5396243-8064

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 18: Standheizung Labeldatei: PCI\1K0-815-007.clb
Teilenummer: 1K0 815 007 BC
Bauteil: Standheizer 041 4303 
Revision: 00041000 Seriennummer: 09011075000000
Codierung: 0001012
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 66ECE63951A5C42E011-8033

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 19: Diagnoseinterface Labeldatei: PCI\3C0-907-530-V1.clb
Teilenummer SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Bauteil: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Seriennummer: 0700C0631304B8
Codierung: 7FFD8D0CCA2002
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 2166B525F80BE316B43-8074

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 25: Wegfahrsperre Labeldatei: PCI\3C0-959-433-25.clb
Teilenummer SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K
Bauteil: IMMO 038 0367 
Revision: 00038000 Seriennummer: VWZCZ000000000
Betriebsnr.: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 32444A69ADED688E5D9-8067

Subsystem 1 - Teilenummer: 3C0 905 861 D
Bauteil: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 36: Sitzverst. Fahr. Labeldatei: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Teilenummer SW: 3C0 959 760 C HW: 3C0 959 760 C
Bauteil: Sitzverstellung 1001 
Revision: 00004000 Seriennummer: 00000000000000
Betriebsnr.: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D7E5915B4D3377600B-8078

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 42: Türelektr. Fahrer Labeldatei: PCI\1K0-959-701-MAX2.lbl
Teilenummer: 1K0 959 701 L
Bauteil: Tuer-SG 024 2801 
Codierung: 0000503
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 37527B7D468F8DA66A7-8062

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 44: Lenkhilfe Labeldatei: PCI\1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Teilenummer: 1K1 909 144 K
Bauteil: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Betriebsnr.: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 334A4F6D52F7618656F-8066

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 46: Komfortsystem Labeldatei: PCI\3C0-959-433-46.clb
Teilenummer SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K
Bauteil: KSG PQ46 ELV 038 0455 
Revision: 00038000 Seriennummer: VWZCZ000000000
Codierung: 18900A08D1030E763802941D708ACF0E703900
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 32444A69ADED688E5D9-8067

Subsystem 1 - Teilenummer: 1K0 951 605 C
Bauteil: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Subsystem 2 - Bauteil: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Bauteil: IRUE n.mounted 

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 52: Türelektr. Beifahr. Labeldatei: PCI\1K0-959-702-MAX2.lbl
Teilenummer: 1K0 959 702 L
Bauteil: Tuer-SG 024 2801 
Codierung: 0000502
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 385078414B9182DE63D-806D

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 53: Feststellbremse Labeldatei: PCI\3C0-907-801-53.clb
Teilenummer SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Bauteil: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Codierung: 0000012
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2166B525F80BE316B43-8074

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 55: Leuchtweitenreg. Labeldatei: PCI\5M0-907-357-V1.lbl
Teilenummer SW: 5M0 907 357 HW: 5M0 907 357 
Bauteil: AFS-Steuergeraet X016 
Revision: H09 Seriennummer: 
Codierung: 0000001
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: F1C60565E86B9396E43-80A4

Subsystem 1 - Teilenummer: 7L6 941 329 
Bauteil: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Codierung: 00000035

Subsystem 2 - Teilenummer: 7L6 941 330 
Bauteil: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Codierung: 00000035

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 62: Türelektr. hi. li. Labeldatei: PCI\1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Teilenummer: 3C9 959 703 
Bauteil: Tuer-SG 021 2507 
Codierung: 0000144
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: F0C00061E3619A9EEBD-80A5

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 69: Anhänger Labeldatei: PCI\1K0-907-383-MY7.lbl
Teilenummer SW: 1K0 907 383 HW: 1K0 907 383 
Bauteil: ANHAENGERELEKTR 001 0020 
Codierung: 0000001
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: EAF41209C5BD604EA59-80BF

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 6D: Heckklappe Labeldatei: PCI\3C9-827-383.lbl
Teilenummer SW: 3C9 827 383 B HW: 3C9 827 383 C
Bauteil: J605 HECKDECKEL 0405 
Revision: 00H20001 
Betriebsnr.: WSC 23250 384 715754
VCID: 30404061A3E15A9E2BD-8065

Subsystem 1 - Teilenummer: 3C9 827 384 B
Bauteil: J756 HECKDECKEL 0405

Subsystem 2 - Seriennummer: 0600H20001001C0182ÿ

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 72: Türelektr. hi. re. Labeldatei: PCI\1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Teilenummer: 3C9 959 704 
Bauteil: Tuer-SG 021 2507 
Codierung: 0000144
Betriebsnr.: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: F1C60565E86B9396E43-80A4

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 77: Telefon Labeldatei: PCI\3C0-035-730.lbl
Teilenummer SW: 3C0 035 730 A HW: 3C0 035 730 A
Bauteil: Telefon 2109 
Revision: 00008000 Seriennummer: 0000000009974
Codierung: 0000001
Betriebsnr.: WSC 59116 000 104857
VCID: 19169DC5D05BBBD67C3-804C

Kein(e) Fehlercode(s) gefunden.

Ende ------------------------------------------------------------------




Sry, but its almost everything in german.


----------



## ErwinSyah (Apr 30, 2021)

It's very similar to Multifunctional Light Module MFC10. Try to read the documentation on it.


----------

